# Blocking behavior (cat gets in your way)



## FarmCatRescue (Aug 15, 2014)

One of my cats, Leo, does this a lot around the house--deliberately getting in my way as I'm trying to walk through a doorway--and I've known other cats that do this. 

Is it just about getting attention, or is there some other obscure point to this behavior that I'm missing? 

One cat we had growing up would get in the way of our car in the driveway and then slowly walk down the drive in front of the car. (No worries--she lived to be 18.)


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My cats do this and it drives me nuts. I'll look at them and ask, "How are you still alive????" 

Sometimes I'm amazed that I haven't either squished them or broken a leg trying to avoid them. (I have twisted an ankle doing that.)


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

How about when you're not looking and step (or step back) onto a soft cat toy? The amazing aerial feats I've accomplished trying not to hurt anyone... when I finally land, I see a stuffed toy.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Worst (and scariest) thing in the world! The thoughts that go through your head until you realize it's NOT a cat!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

All three of mine do this. I feel like I am paranoid, always looking around before stepping.....and they STILL manage to zoom in and almost trip me!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I think I've developed a "Foot Radar"!! AND the "Cat Foot Slide Move"!


----------



## Sundown (Aug 11, 2014)

My cat likes to get under the computer chair at home. I was at work one day and actually looked down at the floor before scooting my chair back.


----------



## FarmCatRescue (Aug 15, 2014)

I guess I feel lucky now that I only have one of four that does this on a regular basis...


----------



## Scat Man (Aug 21, 2014)

I have one that follows me all over the house. But he wants to walk between my legs instead of on the side of me. I would not call it blocking but its the first cat I have had that actually follows me like dog.


----------



## DaveMB (Jan 9, 2014)

yeah Ebony does it all the time, walks in front of me spinning around in circles as she walks


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

crazy... my girls? No problem, they clear out of the way. 
...the neighbour's cat, on the other hand, stays RIGHT under my feet while I am fixing their meals!!!
I'm typing this as I roll into week three of agony, recouping from mega soft tissue damage in my right knee!! He finally sent me sailing into the cooker and as I struggled to do everything possible to keep from squashing one little Harry cat! He managed to freak out with all his claws in turbo windmill mode, scaling my body so I would be the one on the bottom. (7 deep bleeding scratches in total on my calf, inner thigh, small of my back, my side at the ribs and across my shoulder blade.) ... sighs

Did anyone care!? Nope. After they all regrouped and came back to the kitchen, they all wondered where lunch was. 
... My girls are some wicked slave drivers, I tell ya!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

marie73 said:


> My cats do this and it drives me nuts. I'll look at them and ask, "How are you still alive????"
> 
> Sometimes I'm amazed that I haven't either squished them or broken a leg trying to avoid them. (I have twisted an ankle doing that.)


 
HA! i had accidentally stepped on poor marshall today because he got under my feet without me seeing him.


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

Cheddar only darts across cutting me off when he knows he's getting fed and trying to race me to the kitchen. I've learned that he always goes along the same angle so I deliberately slow down to let him pass first. I've almost killed myself plenty of times before I figured out his traveling paths.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cinderella used to walk a few steps in front of me, stop, look back to make sure I was still there, rinse and repeat.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Margaux walks in front of me and down the stairs in unpredictable zigzags, so I end up in weird contortions to avoid stepping on her. She also likes to trap me in the bathroom by lying down between the toilet and the door, but parallel to the door so that she occupies all of the space where my feet might possibly land and so that I have to step over her to get out. 

Not sure about the drunk weaving in-and-out thing, but I'm pretty sure the bathroom trap means she wants attention.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

My two do the figure eight thing all the way down the hallway. I am sure I have seen them high five when I have stumbled my way down. Lulu will also divert you like a sheep dog if you get up and are not heading to the right place for her, whether thats kitchen near feeding time or to bed when she deems its time to sleep or to the cupboard where the toys and treats are.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Ha! Marshall races if he sees me going towards the kitchen (so I should have known better!). Gizmo will actually sit on my lap in the bathroom (insert eye roll) but she's so cute I don't mind...I just kiss and pet her lots


----------



## Moochmom (Jun 3, 2014)

Moochie does this too. Most of the time I can anticipate him since he seems to take the same path most of the time, but every once in a while he gets stepped on :-(


----------

